# MP PEP Checklist



## Dissident (26 Jul 2015)

Anyone have the documentation/requirements for the PEP process handy?


----------



## garb811 (26 Jul 2015)

PEP hasn't been done for years...


----------



## Dissident (27 Jul 2015)

garb811 said:
			
		

> PEP hasn't been done for years...



Which is why it has not been easy to find. I'm aware the program is defunct, but my request still stands.


----------



## Tibbson (27 Jul 2015)

I poked around the various drives at HQ today and couldn't find any mention of it.  Neither is it in any version of Group Orders.


----------



## putz (28 Jul 2015)

Somewhere in the deep dark realms of my Detachment we have a copy.  I was looking at it about 6 months ago while devising a SOP for our newbies.  I can try to find it for you when I get back.  I'm out of province until mid/end Aug.  PM me your info and I'll try to get some that's there to send you a copy.


----------



## DulongC (29 Jul 2015)

I've got a copy of our old PEP files I can send you if you want to fire me a PM with your info.


----------



## Dissident (30 Jul 2015)

I got the PEP package. Thank you all.


----------

